# mini clouser test



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to post image of mini clouser. I hope these will work on bluegills.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Can ya get a bigger picture? From the look of it's Nice!! but want to see how you did yours. What size? I have the materials also but haven't got around to it. I have some micro shinners made from last year but untested yet. By all means it should catch bass also. Be fun at least you can use a 3wt.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

this is the first image I have tried to attach sorry for the size.hook is size 12 nymph, 1/8" beadhead, white and chart. polarfibers, black crystal flash and red hackle fuzz for gills.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

looks good----it probably wont mean much for gills ----but your materials are reversed on a clouser because the fly rides "hook up"---normally the white is put down along the shank of the hook to represent the belly of the fish---gills, white bass, crappies and carp will tear that fly up with the white on top or bottom


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

looks good I have tied small ones in the past using bead chain for eyes Skip Morris panfish buster is nothing more than a small clouser with heavy marabou wing but it woks great good luck


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I like that size. I tied some mini woolly buggers on size 12 mustad 3906b hooks with beadchain and rubber legs and really liked the way they came out.
Janus


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've had real good luck on gills with a simple fly --

Size 12 or 14 hook, wrap mono (preferably bluish cheap stuff @8# test)
up the hook, tie off. Wrap some red thread for gills and a couple of dots for eyes.

It's pretty tiny and doesn't really look like all that much, but the gills & bass
must think it looks like some newly hatched fry. Simple, and it's rocked in the spring.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting tie, I can see that working really well for bass trying to raid them gills fry after hatching.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

ths is the best fly i ever used on gills and i can tie one in less than a minute

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=57214&highlight=cricket


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

ledslinger said:


> looks good----it probably wont mean much for gills ----but your materials are reversed on a clouser because the fly rides "hook up"---normally the white is put down along the shank of the hook to represent the belly of the fish---gills, white bass, crappies and carp will tear that fly up with the white on top or bottom


That was my first thought as well; however, because it is weighted using a bead head, it should stay right side up. Or would that be hook side down?? However you want to phrase it. 
Nice tie.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like a beadhead..will that make it ride point up?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Janus said:


> Looks like a beadhead..will that make it ride point up?


scuse me---yep brian --it is a beadhead----i thought it had dumbell eyes on the top of the hook til i blew it up in photoshop---the fly as its tied will ride as in the picture and the materials are correct as tied


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

believe it or not but after tying true clousers I had to think about which side of the hook to put the white on. Thanks for the input I hope it works and I am going to tie some of those fry patterns thanks for the idea!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this looks like it could work for sure. I thought about this for my 3wt this year. might use beadchain eyes instead tho. his looks right for a bead head as the tops green and the bottoms white since it rides hook down


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

NICE looking fly, like that color combo, but i think your tail is to long, for the hook. 
You should do well on crappies, and farm pond bass, but gills i dont know.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the tail might be too long if it were a bigger size minnow but to me this will prolly get engulfed. you got to remember its only a size 12 nymph hook. the whole things a size of a quarter.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Tail and length is fine. I caught bluegills on 4 inch EP minnow flies fishing for bass. If they are hungry and they will attack any flies from my experince.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Got around to post the picture of the one I made up last week, These are tiny as I used a Gamakatsu salt hook which is comparable to # 12/14 dry hook. I kmow these will work great on any fish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

is that beadchain for eyes? What size beadchain would work for a size 12 clouser?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes it is. The smallest I have ever seen and it is tiny. I also had to spray paint them black. I have about 3 inches of it but have not been able to locate any that small yet.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

It is smaller the XS that I do have so I probably rate it XXS.


----------

